# Chainsaw file adjustable



## t4driller (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone every used one of these files and or no the name of it. Picked it up at a yard sale the other day for 50 cents. I tried it out on my 372 with 24 inch bar and chain and really like the way it works. Takes a little to get it setup but after that it works great. Keeps the cutters nice and uniform. 


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## t4driller (Jul 13, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 13, 2015)

the assembly is called a "File-N-Joint". the file is called a "file" just sayin


----------

